# [ANSWERED] Description of kernel gentoo patches

## jimmij

Where do I find description what has been changed in gentoo-sources with respect to vanilla-sources?

----------

## aCOSwt

You can browse http://dev.gentoo.org/~mpagano/genpatches/

You can also view the README of some genpatches-X.Y-Z.base.tar.xz

You'll discover the patchset numbering scheme and can deduce that those starting with a number >=1500 are not included in vanilla.

Of course, all patches included in genpatches-X.Y-Z.extras.tar.xz are not included in vanilla as well, but the content of the extras patchset is nowadays limited to the fbcondecor patch.

But... Nolite sanctum dare canibus...  :Wink: 

----------

## jimmij

OK, thanks.

So in fact there is not much difference, especially if someone doesn't use BFQ on Thinkpad with bootsplash.  :Smile: 

Anything else distinguish these two kernels, e.g. default config, any scripts, documentation?

----------

## aCOSwt

 *jimmij wrote:*   

> So in fact there is not much difference, especially if someone doesn't use BFQ on Thinkpad with bootsplash. 

 

You are grosso-modo correct.

There is one *big* difference in principle which rarely translates into a *big* difference between vanilla and gentoo kernels :

As a matter of fact, the vanilla ebuilds say : K_SECURITY_UNSUPPORTED="1"

This can mean that as soon as a branch is declared EOL upstream, no security patch will be backported on vanilla kernels of that branch.

But if the gentoo-sources still get that branch in portage, the gentoo devs should backport it.

As an example, this happened with the 3.7 *genpatches-3.7-15.base.tar.xz wrote:*   

> 1600_CVE-2013-2094_perf-swevent...

 

So the longer a gentoo-sources is living after the corresponding branch is declared EOL by upstream, the more vanilla-sources/gentoo-sources differ on that branch.

 *jimmij wrote:*   

> Anything else distinguish these two kernels, e.g. default config, any scripts, documentation?

 

Not really.

Well, about a default config, not... yet.

I've heard that ago had plans and work aiming at that sort of thing.

----------

## jimmij

OK, thx for answer.

----------

